# Show off your Old RailRoad stuff.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

In years past, we been collection old Railroad items and some of it was given to us by others. Here is some of ours out in the back yard..


S.P Ground throw Switch for a dead end siding.. ( Target painted Red mean not a thru siding.)











S.P Switch stand. ( Notice how bent up the stand is.) Guess that why they gave it away.











Front end wheels form a Sacramento Pass Station Poop steam cleaner rig. This was used for a fast clean up on the wheels and trucks and undercarriage if any delays while the passengers were loading and unload in the station. 












These are the back wheels to the Poop steam cleaner.. A lot Flushing's to the tracks was done while the trains were moving when some of the hold tanks were full or didn't work.. If in the old day....... you every walk the tracks you may find a lot of used toilet paper and other things between the rails. 
Most restrooms in the pass cars would have a sign hanging on the door when in the station. "DO NOT FLUSH WHEN TRAIN NOT MOVING"










Here is the Sign that Santa Fe had on there doors while in a Station..











Rail section to be replaced........ but never was.











Old set of Cross bucks from W.P. old yard. 










We have over time now have a lot of other stuff in the Ho Train building and difference size old used Rails that line the walk ways in the yard.

Out newest was drooped off by a train buddy yesterday and it is a old Target Signal Head from the Sacramento W.P scrap yard.. Last inspection ( Hard to read. ) card inside said ck's in 1969 or 79.










I spent a few hr's. working on it, cleaning and testing and be darn if it doesn't work like a charm.. It just like new inside, but not to sure on the three colors it has. At dead signal it turns Red. and power to one side of the sys. it moves to the Green Lens. Rev. the wires and it show the White Lens. 
Not sure why it has a White / Blue tinted Lens and not a Amber Lens? 
It's set up with adjustments for height and side to side and has a set of cross hairs site on top to see thru the target for to align it down the tracks. Neat idea they had.

I don't remember W.P. using white signals in there Targets or on anything. I know some to of the Eastern R.R. did.

Every thing works on 12 v. D/C and work fine. Note on svc. label saying MAX voltage is 20 volts D/C.










So give us a show and tell of what have you been collecting in your yard?[/i] 
We're sure there is lot and lots of neat stuff out there being saved.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

well it not a piece of real railroadania, but I'd bet a dollar its older than most everything in that collection


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat train Vsmith.. Do you know the date on it?? We have some old train stuff from 1935 out in the Train building. Hey.... we have a section/pc. of rail that is Marked 1915. lol.. 

Well now trying to fig. out how to mount this Signal Target Head on a 6 inch PVC Gray pipe. The target is going to be set low for easy access and at 4 or 5 foot off the ground is fine with us. I may have to change the bulb. lol.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two railroad artifacts that I think are pretty cool..
One is an old Switchstand and base.
I dont know the exact heritage, but based on where it came from, it could be Pittsburg Shawmut & Northern Railroad.
the base and the upper part dont necessarily go together..
The base has a date of 1897 cast into it, and the upper part is probably early to mid 20th Century.





























And a second artifact is very special to me..
It is an actual, original, number board from Lehigh Valley Railroad EMC SW1 number 112.
LV 112 is the oldest surviving LV locomotive, she was built by EMC in 1939.
(EMC is Electro Motive Corporation..*before* it was EMD, the Electro Motive Division of General Motors)

LV 112 was featured on my LV Survivors webpage:
Lehigh Valley Railroad Survivors 

Because of the webpage, Scott K. of Pennsy Railcar:
Pennsy Railcar LV 112 page 
discovered that 112 was languishing away in Tennessee,
He bought the 112, moved her to New Jersey, and over the past few years he has restored 112 to operating condition!
and soon he plans to restore 112 to her original paintscheme, her "Pre War" LV switcher scheme:










As a "thank you" for helping him find 112, and helping with research about her history, he gave me one of the four number boards! 
112 has *never* been renumbered, ever..She was LV 112 for her entire LV career, 1939 to 1976, and she remains 112 today,
74 years after she was built..So the number board is the original, from when she was built new in 1939.




























112 spent most of her career working the LV's Sayre, PA yard..and Sayre is my hometown! 
This photo shows the actual number board I have, up next to the headlight:










I was born in Sayre in 1969, 112 was a few blocks away, and still had 7 years to go with the LV.
Amazing to think that 112 wore that same number board for almost 40 years in Sayre..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, I know its pre-war, probably late 30's, clockwork and still works great.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, so I don't have any of the "good stuff" that I had in MN like my signals , crossbuck and other switch lantern.
Before I moved south 13 years ago. But I do have a few smaller items in the collection.










Number 5 switch lantern stamped GN of course.










A GN Ramipo switch stand lantern from the Alouez Superior yard.










One of my 1929 Armspear Kero Lanterns Stanped GN. This has original etched glass "GN Rwy" and complete burner with wick.










My other 1929 Armspear lantern also stamped GN. Red globe, burner - no wick.










My Dressel (sp?) lantern stamp GN. Wrong globe, no burn. But it was a freebie from an Ex-friend years ago.










An old Justrite electric switchman's lantern stamped GN about 1950s era - And it WORKS too !!! 
I use it often under the train tables while wiring, moving stuff to store, etc.










A modern version of the switchman's lantern I got from a friend down here that works for No Fork Horsey and it 
DOES NOT work. Tried new bulbs, batteries, nadda. See they just don't make 'em good like they use ta


















Now this isn't actually from the Railway, but sounds like it and LOUD too








But I do plan on putting it on my truck like the old days with an air tank reserve, compressor and pneumatic switch. 
Maybe I can get the attention of those smartalic kids driving and texting acting "Out to lunch"









Well those are a few of my Big train toys. I have many other books, manuals and other company items like old ads 
and company promotions all frames lining my stairwell into the Goat cave. Did I mention company calanders dating back to 1955 ???









Got to love the smaller stuff too









Rocky


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 12 Aug 2013 01:14 PM 
I have two railroad artifacts that I think are pretty cool..
One is an old Switchstand and base.
I dont know the exact heritage, but based on where it came from, it could be Pittsburg Shawmut & Northern Railroad.
the base and the upper part dont necessarily go together..
The base has a date of 1897 cast into it, and the upper part is probably early to mid 20th Century.





























112 spent most of her career working the LV's Sayre, PA yard..and Sayre is my hometown! 
This photo shows the actual number board I have, up next to the headlight:



I was born in Sayre in 1969, 112 was a few blocks away, and still had 7 years to go with the LV.
Amazing to think that 112 wore that same number board for almost 40 years in Sayre..

Scot

...........................................................................................................................

Neat stuff Scot.. That switch stand look almost like my ground throw switch. Same idea as mine, but what is the petal use for.. Is that a locking device?. 
Good story on the 112 nbr board.. Tks for showing.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

12 Aug 2013 03:04 PMQuote Reply Alert Noel, I know its pre-war, probably late 30's, clockwork and still works great.
...................................................................................................................
I fig. that about the time and I had a few clockworks in my baby yrs. Every sense the day I was born, ( 1935) my Dad insisted on having a train every yr. around the Xmas tree. Mom didn't like them due to I was too young to be able to wind them up. lol. My first Elect. train was a old Standard Gage American Flyer pass, three rail around 1941. Sure wish I had them now..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 12 Aug 2013 03:54 PM 
Ok, so I don't have any of the "good stuff" that I had in MN like my signals , crossbuck and other switch lantern.
Before I moved south 13 years ago. But I do have a few smaller items in the collection.



Number 5 switch lantern stamped GN of course.



A GN Ramipo switch stand lantern from the Alouez Superior yard.



One of my 1929 Armspear Kero Lanterns Stanped GN. This has original etched glass "GN Rwy" and complete burner with wick.



My other 1929 Armspear lantern also stamped GN. Red globe, burner - no wick.



My Dressel (sp?) lantern stamp GN. Wrong globe, no burn. But it was a freebie from an Ex-friend years ago.



An old Justrite electric switchman's lantern stamped GN about 1950s era - And it WORKS too !!! 
I use it often under the train tables while wiring, moving stuff to store, etc.



A modern version of the switchman's lantern I got from a friend down here that works for No Fork Horsey and it 
DOES NOT work. Tried new bulbs, batteries, nadda. See they just don't make 'em good like they use ta


















Now this isn't actually from the Railway, but sounds like it and LOUD too








But I do plan on putting it on my truck like the old days with an air tank reserve, compressor and pneumatic switch. 
Maybe I can get the attention of those smartalic kids driving and texting acting "Out to lunch"









Well those are a few of my Big train toys. I have many other books, manuals and other company items like old ads 
and company promotions all frames lining my stairwell into the Goat cave. Did I mention company calanders dating back to 1955 ???









Got to love the smaller stuff too









Rocky

..............................................................................................................................................................

It's all neat stuff Rocky...Sorry by cutting some of the photos to save Shad some bits, but left the Text so others can go back and see your photos as listed.. That is still Railroad items that if not saved it would of been scraped and history gone to the wayside.
We have a lot of stuff like you out in our Ho Building round the walls. Glad you saved some too.

We sure wish we had a set of horns like yours in the photo. Instead of putting them on my truck, I would mount them on the side of the house.
We live on a Blvd. out in the country with a vac. lot between us and 7/11 that we have been griping to 7/11 corp. to put up a sound barrier wall. 
Sometimes at night these young guys think that their boom bang music due to their deafness, we should like the noise and other neighbors don't like there stuff either. 
The county here doesn't care as long there music "if you call it that," is not making noise in the City's. 
Love to be able to blow that kind of a horn a few time and let them hear a train sounds blast for 15 min. or so to wake them up and blow them out of their seats. lol..
Ok.. now happy I got that off my Chest and yes horn is train related.. lol.

Anyway, one never has enough train stuff, so good stuff there saved, Rocky.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 13 Aug 2013 12:49 AM 























neat stuff Scot.. That switch stand look almost like my ground throw switch. Same idea as mine, but what is the petal use for.. Is that a locking device?. Good story on the 112 nbr board.. Tks for showing.





Yes, its a locking device..
in use, there would be two of them, one on each side..you step on the foot plate to release, then lift the bar over to the other side..
It also accepts a padlock, to prevent unauthorized use!
yard switches normally weren't padlocked, but mainline switches would be..

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't have allot in My collection, ...yet.. 

But one is a switch-stand, it's out on the layout someplace... 

The other is more of a door stop.. and rather heavy!! needs to be placed out on the layout, hoping next year it will happen!!!! 

......... oh, ..sorry,.. - 

- a SP phone booth, remember those old, heavy, round, cement things, found along the tracks, ya!!! 
......... one of those is here. I waited 10 years to get my hands on one.... 

it needs some TLC even, lucky me!! 

Dirk


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff there Dirk.. Need photos if you can.......... 
Ya, I remember the old Cement booths that was usually what I seen was by some relays cab's. around the San Fran. bay area.. 


Well....... just got another R.R. thing and got it up in the yard now.
Our oldest Son's buddy found this sign at a ranch he is living at that has some metal stuff stacked up in a field. 
Our son, Tom work on it for two days getting rust off and dents out of it. This one, on back was marked form Virginia & Truckee R.R. from around Reno NV. area. No date on it.

Its was hard to see what the colors was, but this is what we came up with on scraping down to some paint spots it still had. 
It an old 2 foot around R. R. track crossing sign. 

Now all sanded and painted up on its new peeler post with a cap.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Noel, saw your request! 

went out before the rains, and got a few pix!! up tomorrow... 

.......then I remembered I also have a broken knuckle some where...mmmm,... wonder where...? Found it in the middle of the road here, got dropped off a truck after a change out. 

... "had to pick it up" - it was in the middle of the road and in My way, to big to drive over... and sure is heavy too! 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

here is My single largest item to ever even want to collect, and probably the heaviest also, reason way I don't want anything larger.... ha!! 

The cement phone booth, resting,... till it gets moved next year! Across the road from the layout for now... 

 

Missing all internal components and the door, but all can be rebuilt, with enough time...! 

 

the old switch stand, needs a new steel plate on top, also missing - as acquired from the 'ol SP RR., in their junk pile... 

 

will have to dig around - in the grass - for the knuckle....? 

Enjoy!! 

Dirk


----------

